# Usar tester como satfinder



## alco79ar (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola como estan?

Hace unos dias me da vueltas en la cabeza una idea, aver si alguien puede sugerir, opinar o desir si se puede: La cuestion es que una de las funciones del LNB es amplificar la señal del satelite por lo que entiendo, y debe estar alimentado con una tensión de aproximadamente 18 volts para funcionar, y cuando recibe una señal sea cual sea el amplificador debe tener un mayor consumo de intensidad al amplificarla, entonces por eso pense que si colocaramos el tester en serie con el recptor y el LNB, y midiendo miliampers talvez alla un consumo del LNB cuando reciba la señal y se registre en el tester, tambien creo que en vez de utilizar el receptor para alimentar el LNB se podria usar unas pilas, talvez cuatro en serie para conseguir 12 volts y alimentar el LNB. Si fuese posible seria un satfinder simple, economico y facil de conseguir en la mayoria de la ciudades. Pero aun no e podido probar esto que escribo, asi que quisiera saber sus opiniones.

Marcos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 30, 2009)

Me parece una chapuza, pero quizás (y solo quizás) podría funcionar.


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hola marco,
primero decirte que el LNB no amplifica
sino lo contrario, el satelite manda información
con una frecuencia muy alta y el LNB reduce
esa frecuencia para uso domiciliario (de unos 12Ghz
a uno 900Mhz si no me equivoco).

Ahora, quizas en alguna forma te pueda servir un multimetro,
pero tendrias que averiguarlo en la practica y siempre que
tenga frecuenciometro.

Saludos y suerte
Chauz


----------



## capitanp (Sep 19, 2009)

yo no creo que, seguramente los transistores en configuracion class A que deve tener ese amplificador  consuma mas o menos corriente cuando alla o no señal


----------



## sony (Sep 20, 2009)

yo la verdad no creo que funcione sin el receptor pero alo mejor, el multimetro en la funcion de amperimetro  si funcione pero conectandolo con el aparato (ird) yo hace mucho tiempo iba a hacer esa prueba ya no la realise por falta de tiempo ademas que compre un satfinder ya que son muy barato ahorita salen como en 6.00 dlls
saludos


----------

